# Free Eco Drive deployant buckle



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I have this Eco Drive deployant buckle sitting idle, since I never wear straps, free to anyone with a reasonable thread count :thumbsup: Size is 18mm.

Slight desk dive to the main part of the buckle, but would probably buff out using a Cape Cod cloth. :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

If I'm not too late, I'd like to try that out and see what all the fuss is about with these weird and wonderful deployant buckles please mate. If I don't like it I'll offer it back up on here, of course.

My post count is well over 4000, so I assume that is high enough? :laugh:

PM on it's way... :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> If I'm not too late, I'd like to try that out and see what all the fuss is about with these weird and wonderful deployant buckles please mate. If I don't like it I'll offer it back up on here, of course.
> 
> My post count is well over 4000, so I assume that is high enough? :laugh:
> 
> PM on it's way... :thumbsup:


 You were just under the requirement, but since you haven't won a dam thing in days...... I bent the rules and have dispatched it to you :thumbsup: Deploy as you wish :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

Davey P said:


> If I'm not too late, I'd like to try that out and see what all the fuss is about with these weird and wonderful deployant buckles please mate. If I don't like it I'll offer it back up on here, of course.
> 
> My post count is well over 4000, so I assume that is high enough? :laugh:
> 
> PM on it's way... :thumbsup:


 i cant stand the things, its like having a stone in your shoe :thumbdown: IMHHO


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> You were just under the requirement, but since you haven't won a dam thing in days...... I bent the rules and have dispatched it to you :thumbsup: Deploy as you wish :yes:


 Yes, I seem to be going through a dry spell at the moment, so thanks for taking pity on me - Now I feel like a winner again :laugh:



Bruce said:


> i cant stand the things, its like having a stone in your shoe :thumbdown: IMHHO


 I've never had one mate, so it will be interesting to see if I feel the same as you. If so, I'll offer it up on here again for someone else to try.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's on it's way :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Woohoo! :yahoo:

Now all I need to do is work out how to fit it.............


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Woohoo! :yahoo:
> 
> Now all I need to do is work out how to fit it.............


 You need to use your deployment clasp tool


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> You need to use your deployment clasp tool


 Thanks for the helpful advice. I checked on YouTube though, and it appears that a sledge hammer wouldn't be suitable to fit the spring bars, so I'll try using a small crow bar instead... :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to keep this one up to date, I Skyped my girlfriend this evening (I'm still working in Austria...) and she told me a parcel had arrived. I asked her to open it, and inside was not only the deployant buckle, but also 4 assorted rubber straps - Get in! :yahoo:

I will follow this up when I get back home at the weekend, but needless to say I am chuffed to bits with yet another generous gesture from one of the good guys on here :thumbsup:


----------

